# In-Wall Choice



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Would you guys go with these:

Yamaha - Natural Sound 6-1/2" 3-Way In-Wall Speakers at best buy.

or these:

Monoprice 8 inch Kevlar 3-Way High Power In-Wall Speaker.

Both have good reviews and similar specs, but I like the 8's in the monoprice's. The Monoprice handles more power as well. I just never heard of those before. I've heard of Yamaha. 

These will be used for music listening attached to a Pioneer AVR with 90 watts a channel.

Thanks for the help. The link to the speakers are in the attached word doc.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Monoprice has a really good reputation. Primarily, it has been with Cables, however I am sure their Speakers also offer tremendous value as well. Neither Companies are the first I think of in respect to In Wall's, but I would go with the Monoprice if choosing between the two.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

The monoprice inwalls are nice. They are cheaper direct from monoprice, and I would only get the two way 8" speakers myself. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...083703&p_id=4101&seq=1&format=3#specification

If your going to go for the larger 8" ones, drill a small hole in your wall, cut up a coat hanger or something to get a thin piece of wire to push in till it stops (mark and measure), and double check to make sure you have the depth space needed.


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

> The monoprice inwalls are nice. They are cheaper direct from monoprice, and I would only get the two way 8" speakers myself.


The ones I am looking at from monoprice are 3 way, 8 inch. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Generic said:


> If your going to go for the larger 8" ones, drill a small hole in your wall, cut up a coat hanger or something to get a thin piece of wire to push in till it stops (mark and measure), and double check to make sure you have the depth space needed.


Good suggestion...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

NismoZ said:


> The ones I am looking at from monoprice are 3 way, 8 inch. But thanks for the suggestion.


Well, they seem to have more of a mid 8" (it doesn't go very low), so it should have no problem matching up to the tweeter. The three ways are rated at a little more power and 2hz lower, but I doubt you will get a better sound with a mid range on such a small speaker. If you really want them, they are still cheaper direct from monoprice then Amazon. They are almost $30 more a pair. Not really worth it IMO. The two way 8" ones should work just fine.


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Generic said:


> Well, they seem to have more of a mid 8" (it doesn't go very low), so it should have no problem matching up to the tweeter. The three ways are rated at a little more power and 2hz lower, but I doubt you will get a better sound with a mid range on such a small speaker. If you really want them, they are still cheaper direct from monoprice then Amazon. They are almost $30 more a pair. Not really worth it IMO. The two way 8" ones should work just fine.


Dad still has his sub he is going to use with these, so I think we are all set.


----------

